# Mountain Man puts judge in her place!! AWESOME!!



## whitetailkrazy

This is absolutely awesome!!! Just goes to show you, never judge a book by its cover!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuy_2Cq8HAA


----------



## Timinator

That was interesting


----------



## twistedmetall

Good for him!


----------



## twistedmetall

Legaly there is very little the judge could have done! Guilty or not! This man is not a federal citizen, he has no tax I.D. he can never get a loan, drive a car on state roads,have a federal insured bank acount..but he will never have to pay taxes EVER! But its kinda hard to get a job and cash a check, im sure there is other meens of getting an income, but laws do not apply the same to him as normal citizens he can get away with alot more and good luck finding unconstitional citizens for trial.. not guilty verdict every time !!!


----------



## Wyattwithabow

Awesome, wish there were more people like him!


----------



## MotherLode

Seemed like a nut to me. But what do I know


----------



## mccoppinb

In to watch later lol


----------



## Pete53

ya mountain man beat the system this time,but when he gets hurt or old and cold ,who`s paying then us the tax prayer`s ! yes the liberals of this country will help him with medical,housing and even give him a check for his personal expenses.so if he wants to be a so-called mountain man when he gets old let him live in a hole !


----------



## mccoppinb

He knows his chit


----------



## Pete53

ya and you can bet he know`s how to spell welfare too.


----------



## Darkvador

What's up with that dude? I think he did some bad mushrooms.


----------



## DRoach

Interesting. Lot of people would like to live off the land and be their own ruler but it's hard to get away from the Gov.


----------



## Mspaci101

kind of a nut actually


----------



## zac0378

That was pretty wild!


----------

